# Sevenstring.org Shirts - NEW DESIGNS ADDED!



## Chris (Feb 17, 2008)

*Please note that I have not tried this vendor before. If you order a shirt, please post up and let us know how the quality is!*

I've gone ahead and did some digging, and this place gets better reviews than Cafepress. I've made a few basic designs, and they are available now.

Sevenstring.org Shop - Printfection.com

NEW SELECTIONS ADDED 2/20!












Example of double-sided:


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2008)

I just ordered the grey one, but it takes about 10 days to show up, and I'll be in Vegas when it arrives, so please if you do order one, post up and let us all know how they are.


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 17, 2008)

Very tasteful, man. If I had the cash to drop on new threads I'd more than likely be going for one of these. Alas, GAS + band = no money for clothage


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 17, 2008)

the white one is $14 just in case you want one but don't have those extra 5 bucks, lol


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome. I'll pick one up for me and one for Dino pretty soon.


----------



## Groff (Feb 17, 2008)

Bought and paid for 

Sucks it takes 10 days. Now I wait.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 17, 2008)

Gonna' order the green when I have more moneys.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 17, 2008)

This site is pretty cool, probably going to mess around with a few designs myself


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2008)

They have kind of a weak selection (no camo shirts btw), but I'm really hoping the quality is decent when the stuff shows up.

If not, back to the ol' drawing board.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, i hate ones that do shitty iron on jobs that fall off after the first wash. I kinda want to see what these are like first


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2008)

That's what the cafepress shit was like.


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 18, 2008)

One large black shirt is on the way to me.

Chris - I would pay large to get a SS.org hoodie.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 19, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> One large black shirt is on the way to me.
> 
> Chris - I would pay large to get a SS.org hoodie.



 And a Zip-up!


----------



## Scott (Feb 19, 2008)

And a necktie!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2008)

Gildan shirts are really good quality btw. All of my best fitting black band shirts are Gildans. The size larges are cut perfectly. Imma order the green one


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 19, 2008)

i just grabbed a charcole one, i'd kill my own mama for a red and black one


----------



## Groff (Feb 20, 2008)

"Good news! Your Printfection.com order #37503 has shipped. Your order shipped
via USPS First Class"

Yay!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2008)

Same here. I won't be here when it shows up though.  Let me know how it is!


----------



## Groff (Feb 20, 2008)

Of course, with a mini picstory to follow.

Trying to figure out where would be an epic spot to take a picture with the shirt on...


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2008)

New stuff added! (first post edited)


----------



## playstopause (Feb 20, 2008)

WIN!!! 


(Vova is going to be happy! )


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2008)

Added a bunch of colors, some slick two-sided shirts, along with..

*The Shawn Castonguay Universe Green Logo Shirt of DOOM*


----------



## yevetz (Feb 20, 2008)

new desings is awesome.....why I have no money?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2008)

sweet  purple!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 20, 2008)

if you had one with the shield logo but in universal greena nd like $15 id prolly be able to get it


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 20, 2008)

oh you douche!!!! just after i order mine you get the red/black!! 

i'm not positive here, but i think the shawn special would be a white shirt with a white logo


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry dude.  The classic is still > * as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Regor (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris, does this mean you've abandoned the idea of the 'sport' shirt?? Cuz I'll order one of these if you have. Otherwise I'll hold out until you do make the sport shirt. Cuz those are the shit!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2008)

Probably, to be honest.  This = way less hassle, everyone gets what they want, no pre-ordering and no double-shipping.


----------



## Regor (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, I totally understand.

But if you're making the sport shirt, I'm TOTALLY holding out for it!! 

(And if not, can you send me hi-res images and a link to the site for the shirt so I can make it myself?)


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2008)

I think Darren has the link somewhere, if he forwards it to you (I believe) you can buy the shirt straight from that on cafepress. They're expensive as hell but the quality was top-notch.

As for the images, they're closely guarded by Darren and Chuck Norris. I had to beg to get them myself.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 20, 2008)

A ss.org beer coaster? I hope they can keep em in stock. 

New designs rule and I'm happy to see long sleeve t-shirts and the "Universe" one is sweet.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2008)

*Thread has been cleaned.*

Guys, if you want to buy a shirt, buy a shirt. This is the vendor I'm going with. I'll add more stuff when they introduce new products and when I have time. If you don't want to buy one, think they're too expensive or don't like the designs *do not post in this thread*. I know there are alternatives. This is the vendor, those are the prices, take them or leave them. Please don't fill this thread up (again) with bullshit.


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 21, 2008)

just ordered a xxl L-S shirt... 


why does Australia have to be so farkin far away.. 
I will not be able to wear the girl magnet ss.org shirt for nearly 2 weeks... 

but when it gets here..
just call me haggus mc lovin.. 





good lord im full of it ..


----------



## amonb (Feb 21, 2008)

Ordered myself a nice UV Green logo shirt.... OH YEAH!


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 21, 2008)

holy fuck! i HAVE to order the UV one to match my greendot!!!

thanks chris!


----------



## Groff (Feb 21, 2008)

Crap... Now i'm going to have to order another XD

Thanks for pwning my bank account Chris. 



I'm going to hold out buying another one until I get the first one in the mail to verify it's quality. Then I want the long sleeved one.

If it's not too much trouble... I can has long sleeve with a green logo?  I hope the shirts are nice, because this is a SWEET deal, even for the price, I mean, it's not like i'm going to buy an entire wardrobe from this place, just a shirt or two.

Hats off to you, Chris!


----------



## ukfswmart (Feb 21, 2008)

Holy Christ... whoever thought it possible to GAS over a t-shirt? Double-sided/777 may have to be bought soon


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2008)

I just ordered a long sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 21, 2008)

Chris said:


> *Thread has been cleaned.*
> 
> Guys, if you want to buy a shirt, buy a shirt. This is the vendor I'm going with. I'll add more stuff when they introduce new products and when I have time. If you don't want to buy one, think they're too expensive or don't like the designs *do not post in this thread*. I know there are alternatives. This is the vendor, those are the prices, take them or leave them. Please don't fill this thread up (again) with bullshit.



why does ppl hate teh vendor you chose?


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2008)

They have a limited product selection at this time.


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2008)

I feel like I sort of owe it to you guys to buy the pink one, but I just can't... I think I'll grab a green or brown though. 

Chris, you can have my babies any day.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll buy the red one in 2 weeks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2008)

Get the pink one you pussy!


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd never wear it though.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2008)

Lies! You know you would!


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2008)

Nitpick:

"Keep your table in pristine condition, while destroying your live Drew-style."

IF you're going to use my good name to sell this product, I demand you change that to either "liver" or "life."


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 21, 2008)

Bright Fuckin' Orange


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ordered two! (one black double-sided, and the "blood red")


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Feb 22, 2008)

OMG, the green/black universe one *total splooge*


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 25, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail today, definatly not as thick and heavy as the previous run, but it seems pretty decent to me


----------



## Groff (Feb 26, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I just got mine in the mail today, definatly not as thick and heavy as the previous run, but it seems pretty decent to me



After it goes through the wash a few times they soften up, Gildans are nice shirts, they get better with age.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 6, 2008)

I got mine yesterday. Fits perfectly, looks solid and the logo is totally clean.


----------



## amonb (Mar 10, 2008)

Got mine on the weekend, was impressed with the weight and while the logo wasn't as bright as I would have liked (Got the UV one) I am still pretty impressed!


----------



## malufet (Mar 22, 2008)

Great I'm buying one right now! 

Double-Sided Shield/Logo Dark Grey T-Shirt <---(can you make a black shirt with white print?) 


Paypal option would be cool too.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 22, 2008)

I love mine, the grey color rules and It's so comfortable.


----------



## malufet (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol Credit card declined. wtf?!?


Edit:

Credit card declined but my bank charged me twice.


----------

